# Game 6: Lakers (2-3) vs. Warrirors (4-1)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Time to hand the Warriors their second loss of the year boys!

Zubac> Steph
Zubac> Durant
Zubac> Klay
Zubac> Green
Zaza> Zubac
:legoat:

edit: One of these days I will do a title without a typo


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Really hoping DLo has a big night. He was noticeably shook when playing Steph and Lillard in the pre-season. If we don't win this game, and we probably won't, I at least hope he goes at Steph and doesn't back down.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it would be nice if we could give them a fight


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We beat them last time, I see no reason why it wouldnt be the same this time


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh shit! Throwbacks!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

looking pretty good! Durant 2.0 steals the ball from Durant 1.0!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We are ballin...wow. The ball movement is beautiful.

Im loving this young season. I will enjoy this season win or lose because it is already so clear we are heading in the right direction....but Im already getting excited for next year and seeing what they can all do after another year in the league and playing together.

Luke is going to make Swaggy compete for MIP! lol wtf?!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

NANCE WILL KILL YOUR GRANDMA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Clarkson is my new boyfriend. Back off Kardashian!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...5 layups in a row


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a f'ing half. This is a glimpse into the future.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was awesome to watch. Not so sure it was our defense that played well as it is their offense just ice cold, but our offense is clicking on all cylinders. 

Clarkson for 6th Man of the Year. 

Can't wait to see Ingram start playing more aggressively as well. Seems hesitant a bit out there, but he'll get it going sooner than later.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

1st half was beautiful


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im loving Lukes use of timeouts. Baby steps. Dont expect this team to "figure it out" like Phil used to. This team is too young for that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Lakers led by 20 points?

Calm down! Lakers fans, Calm down!!

We Warriors are going to shut you down tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Shit...cmon Lakers...endure the run


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nick Young with the scrappy offensive board and putback?!?!

WHAT ALTERNATE UNIVERSE AM I IN?!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lou kept us afloat in the 3rd...we would be losing without him


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man this has been fun to watch. Weathering the storm so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This feels like we're watching a team other than the Lakers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I LOVE LAMP!!!!

HELL YES LAKERS!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Games like this remind me why I love basketball. Shit was hard to watch for a looooong time. Dwight era underachieving, depressing Kobe injuries, crap teams, depressing coaches....there is now hope! Thats all I need!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

There are seriously too many good things happening at the same time to comment on


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MR. DEEZ NUTS NANCE


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh my god this shit is giving me a chubby...

What an amazing game. Undefeated at home. This wasnt a fluke game. The playmaking was there. We need to sure up the defensive end...but my god this is an amazing future


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WE WANT TACOS.... WE WANT TACOS


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Lakers led by 20 points?
> 
> Calm down! Lakers fans, Calm down!!
> 
> We Warriors are going to shut you down tonight.


BS, not only did your team get their ass beat, we are gonna score free tacos off your punk asses!! :yesyesyes:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Aww man...feels good man, feels good


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That might be one of the best regular season victories in recent memory.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> That might be one of the best regular season victories in recent memory.



One of my favorite wins of the last few years.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> That might be one of the best regular season victories in recent memory.


Absolutely....the season opener was right there too. The Staples Center crowd has a different feel in these first two games


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nance's MONSTER dunk
https://streamable.com/xow7


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Nance's MONSTER dunk
> https://streamable.com/xow7


He full on palmed West's head


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Purify yourselves on the waters of Lake Minnetonka!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That Nance dunk is soooooo disrespectful lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He carresed him so gently before he destroyed him


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Great, great win! So proud!

Obviously, i don't expect the Lakers pull off this kind of play every game, but it was really a great team effort.

And the bench stepped up big time again. Lou Williams is playing great, Clarkson has been solid, Nance and Black are dunking all over and Ingram, even if his shot ain't falling, helps in other ways (6 rbds, 3 ass, 2 stls)

Only negative notes:
- Russell's appalling headband;
- ZuBlock played less than a minute. Boooh!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Great win. Love the 10 man rotation we have with the "no PG" line up off the bench. Huertas and Calderon are professionals, they'll be ready if we need them, but the second unit we're using the last two games is rolling and we should stick with them. 

Now obviously the Warriors are a much better shooting team than we saw last night, but I think the best thing about the win was we answered their runs with big shots or runs of our own. 

Love this young team. We've been competitive every game and can only get better from here.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

in hopes of starting a tradition that will become tiresome with its repetition:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> Great win. Love the 10 man rotation we have with the "no PG" line up off the bench. Huertas and Calderon are professionals, they'll be ready if we need them, but the second unit we're using the last two games is rolling and we should stick with them.
> 
> *Now obviously the Warriors are a much better shooting team than we saw last night*, but I think the best thing about the win was we answered their runs with big shots or runs of our own.
> 
> Love this young team. We've been competitive every game and can only get better from here.


That's true (as an example, it's shocking to see Steph MISSED all TEN of his 3PA).
STILL, 
The Lakers won despite not shooting well themselves. .474FG% is passable, but .2673P% in 30 tries is absolutely horrid.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't get much time to post here, but I had to check in and post. I haven't been this excited about a Laker team in 6 or 7 years. The depth and balance to this team is something I haven't seen on a Laker team in 2 decades. It's so great for them to beat the Warriors too. Go Lakers!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Calderon could become a decent trade chip at the deadline if we continue to have success without him or Huertas.


----------

